
Let’s Build a Compiler (1995) - iamelgringo
http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/?=
======
avinashv
Is there a translation for this in any other programming languages?

~~~
Kaizyn
If you have worked with C or Java, there's no reason that you shouldn't be
able to follow a book written with Pascal as its language. If you haven't,
then Pascal is still an excellent teaching language that would serve as a
pretty decent lead in to C or Java.

~~~
avinashv
I know Java enough to use Processing--which isn't a whole lot. My C is
passable. To be honest, I didn't read a whole lot of it. I expected it to get
harder that thought I'd ask around before I invested more time.

------
jrockway
Let's post the same article every other day!

